# Luke Jackson is a top 5 player in the nation..



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone see his performace on Saturday? 39 points and 16 boards...he single handly kept Oregon in the game.
The only other players I could see being above or at his talent at the college level are..

Emeka Okafor-UCONN
Jameer Nelson-St. Joes
etc


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *MAS RipCity*!
> 
> Anyone see his performace on Saturday? 39 points and 16 boards...he single handly kept Oregon in the game.



Who did he do that against?? He is a good player, but I didn't think he was capable of those numbers. Geez, guess I was slightly wrong. (He has to keep those numbers up though, if he wants to be considered among the elite in college hoops.)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll take 

Jameer Nelson
Ben Gordon
Emeka Okafor
Loul Deng
Andre Iguodala

before Jackson, but I think he is a great player, though.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Jackson has two triple-double in his college career so far. I hope he slides to my Heat in the second round. I don't see it happening though.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Andre Iguodala over Luke Jackson? Tell me one thing he does better then Luke besides jumping?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Andre Iguodala over Luke Jackson? Tell me one thing he does better then Luke besides jumping?


I like Andre because he is much more athletic and versatile than Jackson. I think Andre can realistically play 3 positions, while Luke is relegated to the 3 because of his size and speed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The hair alone puts him over Iguodala. He may not be as athletic, but he's a better shooter with a bit more experience. Just imagine how good that Ducks team would have been had Ridnour stayed.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Jackson is a late first round pick.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> The hair alone puts him over Iguodala. He may not be as athletic, but he's a better shooter with a bit more experience. Just imagine how good that Ducks team would have been had Ridnour stayed.


I still don't know if we would be THAT much better to compete for the pac-10 title, simply because our bigs aren't really bangers at all and none can defend....but who knows...I miss Freddie Jones the most...him, and the 2 lukes..now that was THE team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Andre because he is much more athletic and versatile than Jackson. I think Andre can realistically play 3 positions, while Luke is relegated to the 3 because of his size and speed.


Luke is the better shooter though,and he may not be able to jump out of the building but he has sneeky athletiscm..and he knows how to get into the middle of the paint and draw the foul. Just a savy player...I think he could be a GREAT role player on a contending team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I've been hyping Luke Jackson for three years now, and it looks like I was right. The kid has a great SF body and is a pretty good athlete. He has no problems finishing, and he can throw down some nice dunks on the fly. His shot is money, and he has a good midrange game to go along with an effective slashing moves, which draw a lot of fouls. On top of all that, he's a good passer with good court vision, can handle decently, and has a very good basketball IQ. I don't know if he's a top 5 player in the country, but he's at the very worst a top 10 player, and if he doesn't earn at least 2nd team All-American honors this year (provided his play keeps up, which I'm sure it will), it'll be a monumental travesty.

Jackson has a chance to slip into the middle of the first round next spring, but he'll likely go late in the first or early in the 2nd. He's a keeper for any team, though, and a steal if picked after the middle of the first round.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Luke is the better shooter though,and he may not be able to jump out of the building but he has sneeky athletiscm..and he knows how to get into the middle of the paint and draw the foul. Just a savy player...I think he could be a GREAT role player on a contending team.


Agreed. I don't know if Jackson will be a star in the league, but I think at worst he will be a solid role-player. He is a helluva player, though. I think he would be great fit for one of the West powers (Kings, Mavs, Spurs, etc.). I always thought he would be a perfect fit in Sac-town.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Crosswhite looks like a decent prospect on that team. He just needs to get tougher on the boards and defense.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Crosswhite looks like a decent prospect on that team. He just needs to get tougher on the boards and defense.


How is Mitch Platt doing this year? He's from Green Valley HS here in Vegas.


----------



## shoot the 3 (Oct 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> How is Mitch Platt doing this year? He's from Green Valley HS here in Vegas.


He had a really nice first game. During the Pape Jam he went down with a high ankle sprain and he's still getting back into the swing of things. He's going to be good.


----------



## shoot the 3 (Oct 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Crosswhite looks like a decent prospect on that team. He just needs to get tougher on the boards and defense.


I really liked how his season started out, his game at USC was great. They need him to have a big year


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> How is Mitch Platt doing this year? He's from Green Valley HS here in Vegas.


He got injured in the Marshall game and missed a few games. I see the potential is there,but as of right now..I think he should have redshirted. maybe he can have a strong Pac-10 season.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

Luke Jackson = Wally Szcerbiak

I'd consider putting Villanueva in the top 5 as well, which really makes UConn just silly good.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Andre Iguodala over Luke Jackson? Tell me one thing he does better then Luke besides jumping?


hes a much more versatile player and that alone makes him a "potentially" better player. Also to the poster that said Jackson has 2 triple doubles in his career. Iguodala has 2 this season with 2 other near ones.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I dont see him as a top 5 player but he is definitely a top 10. but top 5 is pushin it a bit too much.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Luke is pushing a triple doub right now vs ASU...top 5 baby.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I was just gonna make a post on him possibly getting a triple-double. How close is he now or does he have it? I remember the anouncer saying he had 9 assists with like 4 minutes to go...in the first half!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think he will miss the triple dip by a couple rebs but he has over 23 points and over 12 assts last time i checked.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

n/m he got 21 pts 12 assts 7 rebs...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone remember that hilarious guy Titus Fawk who used to post on here, and compare every overhyped prospect to a bust from the past? He'd write something like this.

Luke Jackson = a white Chris Carrawell

I wish he was still here...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

O god yes, he was pretty funny I think he once compared Raymond Felton to Ed Cota. Actually heres on of his posts:

Titus:
Felton = Ed Cota
Gordan = Louis Bullock
Nelson = Wayne Turner
Moore = Richie Parker
Duhon = Lee Mayberry
Brown = God Shammgod
Barrett = Kareem Reid

Okafor = Lorenzo Williams
Simien = Dontonio Wingfield
Davis = Scott Haskins
Harrison = George Zidek
Nelson = Mark Pope
Finn = Loren Meyers

Funny.....


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Is Oregon going to get ranked or what?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Is Oregon going to get ranked or what?


ask that question after next week, Oregon has 3 pretty tough games comming up....

Saturday @ Arizona
and then Stanford and Cal come to Mac Court the week after....if we can go 2-1 and with one of those wins being over an unbeated Stanford then I say yes.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

> Andre Iguodala
> Loul Deng



maybe better prospects for NBA but not better player no way

I think if jackson gets in the right situation in the NBA he can be a star player
if the bobcats end up with him and use him as one of their main players he can put up some good numbers
and people will start callin him a poor man's larry bird

i think luke and okafor are the 2 best player in college basketball


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

*My Top 5ive Players...*

Emeka Okafor
Luke Jackson
Jameer Nelson
Ike Diogu
Andre Emmet


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Andre Iguodala over Luke Jackson? Tell me one thing he does better then Luke besides jumping?


Iguodala is a better play-maker. Luke has good passing skills but Iguodala is capable of running an offense. That said, Luke is a fine player.


----------

